# Sqwot Kam



## Stinkyyy (Mar 27, 2016)

Started up a SQWOT KAM YouTube so you can all see how boring we are. Crappy tablet videos ahoy!!


https://m.youtube.com/#/channel/UCG-5sV1rnNeDcgWwr1E41wQ


----------



## Tude (Mar 27, 2016)

Hey there - I'm interested in seeing how boring you are (hehe - j/k) but the link takes me to a bunch of you tube vids (some I've actually watched earlier) with a lot of doggie rescues, etc. Was more interested in your vids


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Apr 15, 2016)

I love watching others be boring. Perfect. ::snaphappy::


----------



## Dmac (Apr 15, 2016)

the link only brought me to recommended videos, Did it work for anyone?


----------

